# Daemon Prince Paintbox Painting Log.



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello fellow Heretics, 

I've over the past few months put up a couple of threads showing a couple of the models I've done: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1078274#post1078274
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1037821#post1037821 
many of which you may have seen and been kind enough to give your views.

I have decided to actually be a little more organised and follow the suit of other people and just have one thread for my Project Logs.

So here goes, I have recently finished my Carmine Dragon and have now decided to start of couple of smaller models. One is the GamesDay 2011 Ork Sqwadron Leader and the Nurgle Daemon Prince. I've done more on the Prince so shall share with you all my progress so far










I've taken the suggestion of a fellow Heretic in another Nurgle DP thread (Medic I do believe, thank you) and have put some Nurglings on the base of my DP. What I'll be attempting to do is add slime trails behind the Nurglings. I have darkened the trails using Devlan and Thraka Green washes. Then to get the glistening slime trail look I have used some water effects (although this is not apparent in the photo). I shall apply more should it not come out as moist as I'd like. I'm also going to put a load of rust on this guys armour (to those interested I do this by dabbing on Dark Flesh, Mecharius Solar Orange and Blazing Orange).










I haven't focused on the body too much as yet, but as you can see I'm going for some green armour. Not sure I'm too happy with it yet, although I like the green I've done on the shoulder pad










So in this image are the shoulder pad, half done head and sword. I've tried making the sword and shoulder pad look suitably rusted and old. I'm pleased with them both. I have also added some verdigris to the sword. This is simply done by firstly adding a watered down Hawk Turquoise around the various nuts and bolt type bits. Then a 1:1 Hawk Turquoise and Bleached Bone is added. A final mix is the previous mix with Skull White added for a 1:1:1 mix. Simple, but effective I feel. Oh and here's the other side of the sword (sorry it's slightly blurred) 









Thanks for your time and I hope to share more work with you all soon (so hopefully some of you will follow me on this thread!)

All the best and happy gaming and painting folks.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking solid so far man and as always your work is always a joy to peruse. The last pic is not showing up though

I look forward to following along, and that DP is gonna look boss when it is done.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers Midge, ever the kind heretic. I've tried changing the photo (using photobucket to put the pictures on) so hopefully the last one will show now.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking good so far mate, love the detailing on the DP's face and shoulder pad. Also the rusting effect on the sword, very nurgly (is that a word? oh well it is now ), what method did you use for that?

Looking forward to the next update


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

mixer86 said:


> Also the rusting effect on the sword, very nurgly (is that a word? oh well it is now ), what method did you use for that?


Yes Nurgly is a word, it's in Papa Nurgle's dictionary of rot. The rust technique is very simple and involves stippling on the following colours; Dark Flesh, Mecharius Solar Orange and Blazing Orange. Don't load your brush with too much paint and wipe off any excess. Almost as though you're going for a dry brush consistency.

Hope this helps and if you use it on a model I'd love to see it.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well i was thinking about maybe using the effect on my bloodcrushers when i start them. going for true "Brass Behemoths" rather than red. as i'm sure you've realised from my daemon plog, i do like to be a little different with my colour schemes :grin:. but was thinking about a sort of rusted effect for the exposed joint areas of the models. hope you know where i mean without a pic to hand.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty sharp looking so far. Awaiting this one getting more work done on it.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys, quick update. Not had chance to do too much (hopefully will get more done Wednesday.)








I basically just done the red on the loin cloth type thing, a few flesh basecoats, and a bit of work on the horn/exhaust pipe type things (not finished yet by the way). Not been happy with them so far so I think I'll redo them on Wednesday.

Whilst waiting for paints to try on my DP I started the flesh of the Ork Sqwadron Leader. Starting off ok I think.









Sorry there's not much to show just yet.

On a cheeky final note, I'm not looking to use these in my armies so if anyone else would have more use of these guys I'm happy to sell. Just message me.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi people. So I said I'd do a little more on my Nurgle Daemon Prince, so here's some more progress for perusal and critique.

















I've nearly done the top half of the body, just little bits here and there. I'm enjoying it so far, although there's more little bits on it then I first though. Hopefully the legs won't take as long.

Going to have to love and leave you as tea's almost ready!

All the best.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

! Purty! Very nice work man.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Good progress, I'm always a fan of your deep shades and crisp highlighting.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

High praise from the likes of some fine painters, much obliged.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That Daemon prince looks amazing! The Ork is also looking promising. I love the contrast between the different colours you've chosen for the Daemon prince, it really makes it look very striking. I'd give you some reputation but apparently I'm not allowed to just yet so maybe latter .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking awesome! You are strong on all the colors I have seen you paint but you really have a magic touch with greens.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi people, sorry it's been a while. I've just about finished my Nurgle Daemon Prince, so here it is in all it's Nurglely gruesomeness: 

































I personally love the Nurglings and the slime trails (a touch difficult to see in the photos so I may add some gloss varnish). 

The greens (seeing as Djinn somehow likes my greens, I say that as I've never really painted much green, I love painting reds) were done in the following way: Charadon Granite, Devlan Mud followed by Thraka Green washes, Orkhide Shade, 1:1 Orkhide Shade:Knarloc Green, Knarloc, touch of Goblin Green, 1:1 Knarloc:Bleached Bone, Camo, 1:1 Camo: Bleached Bone, Bleached Bone. It seems a lot and it wasn't such an exact science. I used a wet palette and just added the lighter colours to my previous mix and just went through the mentioned steps. 

If anyone wants to know about anything else with regards to the model, give me a shout.

All the best everyone. Next up along with the Ork I started is a Dalek!!! It's a comm' for someone so it should be interesting!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh my truly awesome painting there it makes me want to start my daemons.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers Crimson Skull. Get 'em started!

I've put him on ebay. This was always the intention to see what I could make (and if I make anything I'm going to put the money towards the Forgeworld Nurgle Daemon Prince for my own Daemon army). Should anyone be actually interested just search Nurgle Daemon Prince.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your fading seems to be top notch on greens is all. Hope you get a ton on that model, really worth it. how much time did you put into it?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work my man, the DP looks fantastic!!! Look forward to seeing the Dalek..... Exterminate...... Exterminate


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> how much time did you put into it?


Hey Djinn, I didn't really keep an eye on how much time I spent on it. I paint only on my days off and was happy to take my time, so maybe 20 hours give or take. But some of that ends up me watching TV or DVDs. I'm terrible for it. I usually put something on I've already watched. I like the background noise so can't work in silence.

I was pretty chuffed with the greens and like the fading too 

Cheers to people so far for kind comments.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, just been doing some work on the Dalek I mentioned. Here goes: 


























A different challenge to what I'm used to as it's a lot of smooth flat surfaces. Think I've done ok so far on it. After this I'm looking at doing the Ogre Firebelly and the new Necron cyclops thing.

All the best.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool piece man!!!! Love the Dalek's. My favorite enemies from the old school Dr. Who.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Right, so I finished my Dalek and got it shipped off to its owner (not much different to the previous images, just a couple of finishing touches). I've done a little more on the Ork Sqwadron Leader. I've not done too much but I thought I'd share all the same. I may try and get more done in the evenings after work (although I'm usually too tired after work  ) 










I played my first game of 40K against Grey Knights today. 2K of Daemons vs 1K of Grey Knights and 1K of Salamanders. It was a fun game and my highlights included killing the Grey Knight Lord in one hit with my Bloodthirster (after my mate giving it "oh your Bloodthirster's going to die" etc etc. He was then shot at and then dispatched by a Dreadknight (which should have died but rolled 3 6's for it's invulnerable saves! Jammy get!) But I got my own back...in the form of an amazingly lucky success with Boon of Mutation (it was then last round of the game so thought I'd give it a shot). Yeah, Dreadknight turned into one of us! Other then that a Dreadnaut was held up by a unit of Bloodletters for the whole game after charging them confident of success. There wasn't much I could do even with my solitary Fury of Khorne. Alas I needed my other units elsewhere, so the Bloodletters had to take one for the team. 

Overall I was happy with my set up, this despite getting my second wave choice down first which was geared up for combat  It would also have been nice for my Soul Grinder to have come down before the last turn! But it's fine, we all know Daemons don't lose, they just go back into the warp!

That aside the postman delivered these two cheeky chaps today









I collect neither of these armies but seem like they may be interesting models to paint.

Anyway, hope you are all well and chat soon.

All the best.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

DPP, that Ork Sqwadron Leader looks top notch so far mate! Glad to here about the Bloodthirster taking out the GK HQ and it sounds like it was a fun game.

Looking forward to seeing your new additions painted!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking awesome. That Dalek look sweet as heck too, can't believed I missed it.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks mateys


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed the ork is looking magnificient mate! for some reason it is the blending and the color choice for the teeth that I like the most. Keep up the good work!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm digging the skintone of that ork man good work


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, here again with my latest installment, Necron Cryptek!









The first photo isn't the best, I need to work on my focus. Overall...it's OK, but not my favourite of models. I much prefer fleshier and cloth sort of stuff to paint. I feel my skills lend better to these areas. I guess I shall need to strive to improve this area. But I did like the sort of lightning I did on the back.

Looking forward to finishing my Ork to start the Firebelly. But I did also purchase some Hordes Trollbloods which I'm about to play tomorrow for the first time....and I have Skyrim, so I've no idea how much painting I may actually get done!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Back looks great man! I think your image for the front shot is broken.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ta Midge, if anyone else views this give me a shout if you're unable to see the first image.

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't see it either, we want to see his pretty face.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Necron face is on! 

I have also found my next big project!!!! And have just ordered this which some of you may have seen







I am soooooooo excited and want it yesterday!!!!! EEK! Feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. AARGH THE WAIT IS UNBEARABLE!

Any one else looking to get any bane legion or bane beast models? 25% off until November 21st.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The Necron Cryptek look very nice! Good work on the PW!


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm nowhere near the level of some of the other posters in this thread when it comes to painting but I thought I'd say your models look excellent. I'm really impressed by the way you're able to make your models look gritty and realistic, but still maintain a clean, crisp aesthetic. I'll definitely be taking some pages out of your book to improve my own work!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey troybuckle, thanks for your kind comments. My next work will be better (I wasn't feeling it on the Necron). 

Edges, thank you. I do try and go for as realistic look where possible (esp. my Chimera). As for taking pages out of my book, leave some in so I have something to read! No worries though, any help you need, just ask away.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ork Sqwadron Leader Reporting For Duty*

Hello all. So, after a few days off on holiday and numerous times being killed on Skyrim (mostly due to picking fights with giants and their pet mammoths, aswell as large groups of spell chucking mages), I decided to finish my Ork Sqwadron Leader instead. 
View attachment 959931741








I like him. He was fun to paint, and as a result I think my painting of green has gotten a little better. I don't know whether I want to sell this guy or not. If I did though if anyone has any idea how much they think I could possibly get/how much you would pay were you to go for a model like this, then I'd be interested to know your thoughts. 

Hopefully all the images can be seen. There may be two of the front view as I don't think one of them loaded 

As ever c+c welcome. Also if anyone would feel generous enough to leave a comment on my blog on my site then that'd be great.

I eagerly anticipate your views!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like how he turned out. The color tones on the jacket are really cool.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Midge, I like the jacket too. If I was to change it I think I'd do a black bomber jacket.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nah, I think the brown is fantastic. Very rich in color and compliments the green skin very nicely.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree the jacket it ace.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Right, quick update. I've finally taken the plunge and purchased an airbrush! I read about a bit, asked a few questions and decided to get the AB180 from Everything Airbrush. It seems like it'll be a useful starter. Now I need the compressor so will probably get the one that the site simply recommends (unless anyone can suggest another one?) So there are various extras I need such as "Airbrush Restorer" and stuff. Are there any other things people recommend as must get items. 

Don't expect me to churn out any airbrush masterpieces in the next year or so! Ha, no lots of watching videos so as to no just how to use the thing me thinks! Any links for tips on mixing paints for the brush would be cool, if not I'm sure I'll work it out through trial and error. 

Hope everyone's well and when I get my new laptop (my last one died...) then pics of my Firebelly in progress shall be posted.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats man. You'll have a blast with your airbrush. I can't remember how I ever got by without my own airbrush now, even though I haven't really owned it for that long... About half a year now, but it's incredibly fun to experiment with.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Howdy all. Just thought I'd show some of my progress on my Firebelly. I like the flesh. But not entirely sure on the flames. Any tips on any of it are appreciated. I'm going to attempt some OSL, I've done a little by watering down a bit of yellow to see how it looks. Needs more doing to it.

Also thought I'd send a pic of my airbrush (but not had chance to use it as not had cash to get the compressor due to Christmas being around the corner). 










Look forward to your views and any useful tips.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Top link seems broken. 

You seem to have gotten the spots where the light would hit right, but the yellow doesn't really pop enough yet to my liking. If you are going to do OSL, wait for your compressor so the airbrush can assist you. I'm currently doing an experiment with the OSL via airbrush and then rehighlighting by addin the OSL colour to your highlight colour. 

I really do like the start of this thing though. The firebelly is one I'm thinking about getting for a painting comp... but that fact that it's finecast is actually putting me off... That's how bad my experiences with this medium have been thus far. :s

*EDIT* Top link works now


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers Elmir. I have no idea why my top pic is broken for you. I just copy the URL from Photobucket. I'll try and re-load it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Skin tone is looking fantastic but I would echo elmir's comments about the OSL. The yellow just needs to be a bit brighter.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers, as for the OSL don't worry it's not done yet  I was just wondering how bright to go. Then I was wondering do I go in with the yellows, or add yellow to the skin tone mix and build it up from there? 

Keep the comments and tips a coming.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I think adding a small amount of orange to the yellow might help to make it pop a bit more. Fire tends to have a more orange lighting then pure yellow... and I'm afraid yellow might not be dominant enough against that richer (somewhat pinker) ogreskin.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers Elmir. I've never tried OSL but this model screams OSL so thought I'd take a stab at it and see what happens.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Useful tips? Dude...this is great, I love it! You have always done super work Daemon, looking forward to seeing him finished mate.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

High praise Ezekiel, thank you.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great, seems as if my only complaint is not finished (OLS I echo the rest) but so far this looks awesome.

Is that the AB180 I spy? I think so! I have the american version of that airbrush and you will like it, only bad thing is it really makes you want to buy a more expensive brush, because this one performs really well for its price.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

You spy correctly Djinn, tis the AB180. Can't wait to get my hands on a compressor and take the bad boy out for a spin. 

I'll try and get more done Wednesday to show you all. I was busy with driving lessons and festive shopping today...and skyrim! I've been far too lazy with my painting of late 

Until next we all chat, all the best.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Banelegions Krull in Progress*

Hi people. Been a while. Finally off this week and gotten into painting my Banelegions Krull.
























Still got the wings to finish. But I like the banner I've put on the base. Just adds a little something I'd like to think. I recently got some advice on blood on a thread I put out, and would like to think I've put it to decent use. Not done blood splatter before (I know, Knorne and no blood...what was I thinking?!) What I really liked the look of was using a toothbrush (preferably an old one, and not your girlfriends/boyfriends!) Just adds a nice realism. Just finished it off with a little gloss on some of the fresher looking blood.

Other then that, hope you're all well. Anyone else got this model and doing anything interesting with it?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The painting looks good as always. The skin and horns look awesome.

I feel like there is something off about the model, the sculpt might be a little too clean and tidy for me. The haft of the axe is definitely too slender and curved.

The verdigris looks odd on a steel color. It's not badly painted but it doesn't look like the right type oxidation on that color armor. The blotches of red on the plate armor doesn't read clearly as blood or rust. But I think the blood on the weapons is looking solid.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Krueger. Points taken. I wasn't 100% sure on some of the rust and do agree that there maybe needs to be a little more definition. And chemistry was never my strong point! Needless to say verdigris will be restricted to copper next time!  

Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with Kreuger. To be honest this is one of my least favourite Bane Legions models but the painting itself is very good and you've done a great job making the flat armour look more textured. Nice job.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for your views Corsairs. Different people will always prefer different models. I think some of the Banelegions models can be a little hit and miss. But I think they are getting better in general. The Chimera is still the best in my opinion.

Thanks again, some interesting response so far. Keep 'em coming if you'd be so kind.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Other than the things that the other two pointed out I don't have anything really constructive to say other than I think you have don't a smashing job on the organic parts of the model. The skin tone and bone colors on the forehead really are excellently done. Th e hair on the back looks a little flat, but that could just be the photo talking, but the blood on the weapons works very well. All in all another nice piece.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Much obliged Midge.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Thanks for your views Corsairs. Different people will always prefer different models. I think some of the Banelegions models can be a little hit and miss. But I think they are getting better in general. The Chimera is still the best in my opinion.


Very true and I'm in 100% agreement about the Chimera. It's a fantastic model.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The rust is lacking depth but the rest is pretty much awesome. Glad you liked the tip on the toothbrush for blood spray. I except paypal and checks and money orders .


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> The rust is lacking depth but the rest is pretty much awesome. Glad you liked the tip on the toothbrush for blood spray. I except paypal and checks and money orders .


what you thinking djinn? Bit of Tausept? Do you accept rubber cheques? Ha ha!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Strippling a slight darker red into it. rust causes metal to become larger as it eats away at the source, making shadows when you look at a heavily rusted piece. Or you can add a black line around it to give it depth, appear as if it has sank into the blade some.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Marvellous. Cheers for your suggestions Djinn. Mucho graçias.


----------

